# Going to school in the UK?



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

What options do expats have for going to school in the UK? Is there any special paperwork that needs to be done if you are not a citizen?


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

hELLO...

I havent got a clue on that one , I really dont think you need any paper work.
All children have the right to schooling...But you could try going into the nearest school, or the school you have heard is the best and ask........

If you are near Folkestone let me now been here for 17 years..(not an expat yet)

Hope all gos well

Bye Dara...


----------

